# Pigeon



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Took another pigeon last night decent distance this time15 metres easy good shot 👍


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That is a big pigeon, nice shot!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Getting better everytime son keep it up 🎯👊👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Pigeonhater (Jan 3, 2022)

bingo said:


> Took another pigeon last night decent distance this time15 metres easy good shot 👍
> View attachment 357120


A friend of mine kills pigeon by setting a particular electric chair.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Pigeonhater said:


> A friend of mine kills pigeon by setting a particular electric chair.


A Will stick to the catty good anough for me


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice one dude 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

we get those big feral pigons around here too,the farmers hate them,but they are good eating


----------

